

F.lux makes the color of your computer’s display adapt to the time of day - rawsyntax1
http://nextappis.com/post/7886585998/f-lux

======
dsmithn
Can't recommend this enough.

However, I forget it's on at night. When editing images and colors for
webpages, I always go insane the next day when I forgot to turn f.lux off and
all the colors are completely off.

edit: also, direct link - <http://stereopsis.com/flux/>

~~~
Two9A
Yeah, it's not ideal for colour-sensitive graphic work like that. I'm a coder,
so when I picked this up a few months ago it was wonderful.

The only issue I have is that it locks up the entire computer while it fades
gamma down at sunset, and again at sunrise. Maybe that's intentional, to let
you know that sunset's arrived?

~~~
dsmithn
From the FAQ: "Q. This changes too fast, it always shocks me. A. The f.lux
transition can be CPU intensive, so f.lux tries to be polite about it. To make
it slow, you can use the special 1-hour slow transition option under settings
instead."

That's a nice option to turn on.

------
ben1040
This has been a lifesaver for me, since I like to come home from work and poke
at side projects until 11pm or midnight a couple nights a week.

Since I started using F.lux, I actually feel tired at that hour of the evening
and fall asleep when I go to bed.

~~~
libria
Have you been more or less productive with your side projects? I'm wondering
if getting more sleep produces more code than the college-style all-nighter
hackathons over a long term.

~~~
ben1040
I produce less code, but better code. Usually if I stay up really late,
whatever I worked on after 1 or 2AM ends up being a throwaway. At that hour
the logical abilities in my brain have gone to sleep even if I haven't.

I'll come back to the project later and wonder what I was thinking. Then I'll
take a mulligan, revert whatever nonsense commits I made after midnight or so,
and start over to write it the right way. So all I've done is waste a few
hours of good sleep.

Also, if I was up until stupid o'clock working on something on one night, I'm
not very likely to want to work on it the following night. That loss of
momentum is really the biggest thing that can hurt me, as I need constant
successes to keep me motivated.

------
BarkMore
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2369788>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1547830>

------
passionfruit
For Linux users, Redshift is better: <http://jonls.dk/redshift/>

------
brianleb
I've been using flux on multiple machines for a year or more and I love it.
The interface is simple and intuitive. I recommend it to everyone, at least to
try out for a while.

There's a button you can press to turn flux off for an hour for when you're
doing color-sensitive work at night, too.

------
amitparikh
F.lux changes the color _temperature_. It's the difference between using
fluorescent bulbs and incandescent bulbs... significantly reduces eye strain
at night.

------
whichdan
I've been using this for nearly a year now and it takes me under 30 seconds to
get used to the color change when it occurs.

~~~
TuaAmin13
I agree. The only time I notice my colors are "off" is when I'm sitting there
when it transitions. Even when it transitions I just say "Oh, I didn't expect
that right then" and go back to work as normal.

------
aj700
Nocturne on OS X <http://www.blacktree.com/>

------
stuartjmoore
I love F.lux, I just wish there were a (jailbroken) version for the iPad.

~~~
herf
There is, I'm using it, and we'll ship it soon. :)

------
Kwpolska
CONGRATULATIONS. This exists since over a year.

